# Word from Nitro..."That phone has a lot of potential!"



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

I initiated some communicating with *the one and only Nitro*, dev of my favorite *ROM Eclipse*, and I'm super excited about the outcome! I can say this much if we could all pull together and collectively donate enough to buy him a device he has expressed an interest in bringing Eclipse to the Spectrum and recognized it as being a device with a lot of potential! What does everyone think...



> "To_o hard to build a Rom without the phone. If you guys could get one in my hands I would definitely bring eclipse to it though! That phone has a lot of potential!"...Nitro_


Is the bootlaoder unlocked?


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

thumbs up.


----------



## magdelaine (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there a way to donate? I know my hubby would be interested.


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

magdelaine said:


> Is there a way to donate? I know my hubby would be interested.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19858-cwm-recovery-for-lg-spectrum/ look for post #9 and on the left you will see where Nitro responded. Just below his name you will find the donate button. I heard from him earlier today and he expects to get his Spectrum tomorrow. He will be spending a ton o' time working on it so although he will have a device you could donate as a way of saying "thank you" for what is to come. I threw him a "thanks for commiting to the Spectrum" donation last Friday.


----------

